
Autism Through the Eyes of a Computer - chc2149
https://www.spectrumnews.org/features/deep-dive/autism-through-the-eyes-of-a-computer/
======
skissane
> “We need to have a very precise measurement of what autism is, and discover
> the essence of autism,” Schultz says.

I don't think ASD has an "essence", because it isn't a single condition, it is
a large number of distinct conditions, with distinct causes–grouping them all
together as "ASD" is a sign of how poorly we understand them. As we improve
our understanding of those distinct underlying conditions and causes, I think
ASD as a diagnosis is going to disappear, to be replaced with multiple more
specific diagnoses.

------
yitchelle
My wife suffers from epilepsy. One of its characteristics is the
unpredictability of when the seizures would occur. If this technology can be
proven to predict outburst in Autistic folks, perhaps it can be "taught" to
forewarn when an epileptic seizure is about to occur as well. In both cases,
it would significant improve the quality of life.

~~~
chc2149
We're not aware of a tested technology for predicting seizures, however
researchers did recently create a new tool that calculates the chances of
having a seizure in pregnant women who have epilepsy. You might find the story
interesting: [https://www.spectrumnews.org/news/toolbox/interactive-
chart-...](https://www.spectrumnews.org/news/toolbox/interactive-chart-yields-
risk-scores-seizures-pregnancy/)

